# Imipramine (analogue of clomipramine)



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I am due to start this tomorrow and strangely it hasn't been mentioned on this website before. Clomipramine is the only 'DP drug' I haven't tried yet, but is low in supply and my dr recommended this instead. It is the same as clomipramine but as the same suggests clomipramine has a chlorine molecule attached. Don't know if there is going to be much difference but I will try anything at this stage for some relief

Has anybody tried this or clomipramine?


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

No, but I’m currently taking Adrafinil and it’s helping a lot. However, I’m going to switch from my SSRI to clomipramine soon. I’ll let you know how things go. I plan on going with this combo- Clomipramine, Lamictal, Adrafinil/Modafinil.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

good to know. It didnt help me unfortunately but everyone is different. Hoping imipramine does me some good tonight. First dose. The only drug I have seen that has depersonalization listed under medical uses (only on wikipedia tho lol but its something)


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/63858-success-with-clomipramine/?hl=clomipramine

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/50238-success-with-clomipramineanafranil/?hl=clomipramine

24 hours in and feeling some slight effect. Hard to tell if its placebo or positive at the moment. Will update here if things go well


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Imipramine (Tofranil) is a tricyclic antidepressant that came on the market in 1957. Clomipramine (Anafranil) added a chlorine molecule to imipramine, was patented and approved for depression in 1970. Adding an inert molecule to an approved medication,

patenting and marketing the new medication, is an old trick of big Pharm to make more money without doing any labor. Is your doctor in his 80s, or is he just a fain of the oldies? One of the benefits of these older tricyclics is that they are available as generics.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh I know this all too well. And then use statistics to change the side effects profile; "New and improved formulae with fewer side effects and ever so slightly better at treating depression".

Lol nah my doctor is young but supportive. I asked for this one as there have been a few cases where this 'cured' DPD specifically, as well as clomipramine being the only drug with Depresonalization being listed under medical uses (on Wikipedia, but still its rare to see it mentioned anywhere). Unfortunately couldn't read the link it was attached to on wiki

It seems to be helping me relax at least. Which is quite strange as it is day 2 but definitely feeling the effect of the drug even on 25mg. Havent had that with an antidepressant before except mirtazapine. Optimistic at the moment, slight improvements at this stage cant be a bad thing. Will try and update daily/with changes


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

2nd day on imipramine and feeling some good from it. Slight relaxation despite it strangely keeping me up all night when its meant to be a sedative. I am optimistic about this. It feels more tolerable than when I took venlafaxine (effexor) as it gave me issues with my wiener. Effexor did seem to help my DP a little when I took it, but it was at the beginning of DP and for some reason the willy problems worried me. Mainly because I read of people becoming permanently impotent and my Dr having no knowledge of this so wasnt exactly reassuring.

Imipramine seems to be similar to Effexor as it increases serotonin and norepinephrine as well as raising BDNF levels... so I am hopeful and if I get any problems with the little guy this time I will push through. Hoping to get some sleep tonight


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9715363

The above was a tiny sample size but showed one patient responded to desipramine and one to clomipramine (out of 8 total). Also considering that 2 patients discontinued due to side effects this is quite strong... I can't see the dosage they were given, but hope they were tapered onto it like I am- 25mg a day at first noting side effects and then up to 50mg when they subside. I had a bit of nausea and insomnia the first few days but my body seems to have adapted. I am a but more fatigued than usual and sleep more but perhaps this is what my body needs

Don't know why I just found this, it's a shame there are no large studies on medication with DPD. King's college London really seem to be pushing the psychotherapy agenda at the moment. It is something that can help some but their research seems more based on this recently. I guess if you can have an 'effective therapy' you can charge obscene amounts (which they do). I would imagine that therapy of any kind would be thorough and take years.

Anyway, side effects are completely tolerable to me at the moment and am on 50mg. Plan to stay on that dose for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Good luck man! I’m going to follow this topic closely, because if i’ll ever start with taking medications i’ll probably start with this one.


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Plan on trying this medication sometime soon here. I’ll keep you updated. I plan on making myself a guinea pig for treatments, still lots I haven’t tried.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Give it a go. My only advice would be start on as low a dose as possible. I started on 25mg, am now up to 50mg. For me the side effects have been fine, I am eating less but sleeping more. Need the rest though. I had a bit of nausea and insomnia the first few days but that passed and now I sleep better.

The side effects for this one often stop people but push through it if you can! Good luck, I am waiting for a while with this one as there are no side effects for me now which is nice (only a bit of constipation but nothing major). There are quite a few recovery stories out there with this medication. It increases serotonin, norepinephrine and BDNF (Brain derived neutrophic factor (grows new brain cells)). BTW this drug is pretty much the same as clomipramine, they just add an extra hydrogen atom or whatever and it is a 'new drug' with a new patent...


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Update; this seems to be helping slightly. Have slightly improved sense of smell which is an odd thing to notice. Feel more relaxed and sleeping better but eating less. Only been 2 weeks and am up to 75mg so still early days. There was a study on DP and sense of smell but it found no correlation, although it is something that is experienced with ptsd which I believe I have (CPTSD). Will update if there are any more improvements


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

i had never heard of this med









i'll stick to citalopram for now, and if in more months it doesnt work, i think i'll switch/add this one

(also, do you have a blog here where you can keep us updated on your progress? if not, i think maybe you should consider it







)


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I tried escitalopram but it didn't help me, but everyone's different especially with DPD it seems.

I don't have a blog no, but I will add any improvements here if there are any.

Today was another slight improvement. Perhaps the DR is slightly better but this can change from day to day. Also feel more relaxed/less tense and my sense of smell was again noticeably stronger today.

Imipramine is a really old fashioned drug but many with depression swear by it. I'm in the uk and the only reason I didn't try clomipramine is because there are issues with supply here so my GP recommended this. Will be back with more when/if things continue to change!


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Good to hear Broken! Small steps everyday 

If i may ask, what are you doing besides taking medication? And do you still go to work/college, work out a lot?

Keep it up man


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I haven't worked out for a while. I do intend on starting running again.

I take niacin, vitamin b3 that causes a 'flush'. Thought to be caused by releasing serotonin and b3 also increases bdnf which grows new brain cells. Other than that I have a fairly healthy diet, but the medication has been the main thing that has helped.... will give it some more time, but no negative side effects for me, Woke up today with a weird crackling in my ear. Hearing has been a big issue for me so hopefully it is helping that


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Hearing is a big issue for me as well, sinusses always popping when i swallow and a minor ringing in the ears 24/7. Sometimes when i'm running my sinusses are cracking as well, it's like they want to pop open for real this time, but they never do 

Let me know if the medicine is changing your hearing for the better!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

"the following cocktail has given me nearly complete relief. Lamictal (lamotrogine) 300 mg; Zoloft (sertraline) 25 mg; Tofranil (imipramine) 10 mg; Klonopin (clonazepam) 4 mg"

"After many years of screwing around with various meds, it just -happened- one day that I was feeling better, took a look at my situation and realized I had been unintentionally shifted into clonazepam, lamotrigine, and imipramine (clomipramine's father)."

"On 100 mg of Clomipramine and 200 mg of Lamictal now... I think I've been starting to notice some of the DP/DR easing up over the past few weeks. I'll keep you guys in the loop as I continue to titrate the clomipramine."

"When I had a relapse more than 10 years ago, Imipramine (Tofranil) blocked my panic attacks and eliminated all anxiety, and DP gradually wore off too."

"Well im on amitriptyline(brand name elavil) and id have to say it works great for depression. If you have the type of depression where you are awake allnight obsessing about everything tricyclics are probley the best option."

Above is a list of others experiences with imipramine or similar drugs. I think amitriptyline is quite similar to imip/clomipramine. It looks almost identical in structure and acts in a similar way. I am hopeful about this medication, it certainly is helping sleep which I feel is a major influence on my DP and anxiety.


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

Broken said:


> "the following cocktail has given me nearly complete relief. Lamictal (lamotrogine) 300 mg; Zoloft (sertraline) 25 mg; Tofranil (imipramine) 10 mg; Klonopin (clonazepam) 4 mg"
> 
> "After many years of screwing around with various meds, it just -happened- one day that I was feeling better, took a look at my situation and realized I had been unintentionally shifted into clonazepam, lamotrigine, and imipramine (clomipramine's father)."
> 
> ...


That fourth quote was from me. I should charge you royalties.









The TCAs were replaced by the SSRIs because of the side f/x of the TCAs.

I was DPd 24/7 until the tenth doctor I saw put me on 100mg's of Amitryptiline. It got me out of the hell i was in, but unfortunately, it had tremendous sedative side f/x, and people could tell just by looking at me that I was on drugs.

When I was put of imipramine for DP panic attacks years later, it took about 350mgs to block my panic attacks.

Like all ADs, they take about a month or so to work, and can affect your heart rhythm, so you have to go for EKGs.

You can OD on them, so people were very frightened of using large doses. They cause dry mouth and lower blood pressure, so you've got to pour a lot of salt on your food if they affect your BP.

Amitryptiline will really help your sleep, but the sedative effect is noticeable. Imipramine won't help your sleep until you go above 250mgs.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Neurological onditions which can cause dp./ dr can also have effects on the vestibular system. I suffered tinnitus for several decades following an initial neuro-psych trauma at 17. (that trauma would later be understood to be

temporal lobe seizures).

The tinnitus consisted of popping and cracking in my ears. It was similar to what you might expect from eustachian tube dysfunction, but it was chronic and constant. Turns out the tinnitus was rare in that is was objective. The noise was discernable from the outside. It was real,

and it was caused by errant electrical activity from my epileptic syndrome. The condition is called palatal myoclonus.

Another reason to be evaluated by EEG if you suffer dp/dr with any of its side issues.


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

gaddis said:


> That fourth quote was from me. I should charge you royalties.
> The TCAs were replaced by the SSRIs because of the side f/x of the TCAs.
> I was DPd 24/7 until the tenth doctor I saw put me on 100mg's of Amitryptiline. It got me out of the hell i was in, but unfortunately, it had tremendous sedative side f/x, and people could tell just by looking at me that I was on drugs.
> When I was put of imipramine for DP panic attacks years later, it took about 350mgs to block my panic attacks.
> ...


did imipramine help your dp?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

gaddis said:


> That fourth quote was from me. I should charge you royalties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL if I make any money on this thread I will wire you your share.

It has been 1 month now and the effects are starting to be felt. I am actually sleeping better on 100mg Imipramine and am keeping it at that dose for a while now. The side effects are completely fine and it is helping with sleep and tension as well as concentration. We are all different, it is helping at this dose for me and don't want to have to stop another medication due to side effects. I have certainly noticed the heart/BP when I exercise... I get exhausted quite quickly. But I cycle to get about so it is fine really, just can't go as fast.



forestx5 said:


> Neurological onditions which can cause dp./ dr can also have effects on the vestibular system. I suffered tinnitus for several decades following an initial neuro-psych trauma at 17. (that trauma would later be understood to be
> 
> temporal lobe seizures).
> 
> ...


Yes strangely some of the effects I have noticed have involved the ears. I had the crackling/crunching in one ear when I woke up last week. And last night I woke up to fluid building up in my ear. Felt like someone had given me a wet willy. Quite strange, not sure if it is a sign of something healing.

Also have noticed a continued improvement in sense of smell. I know that the olfactory bulb and the hippocampus are the two brain regions where neurogenesis happens. So hopefully the Imipramine is doing that. I feel each day I wake up a little more rested and relaxed and in less painful / achy body which I normally wake up to. So at the one month mark things are looking positive, still no effect on my DR.

There have been some moments where my DP seems to have improved. Hard to describe, but it feels as though my senses in some moments are more integrated. Like there is a more unified experience of the present moment. So this is promising as well, but as I say it is early days. Weird to think that this has been the medication that has helped me most so far of all the things I tried, and yet it was one of the first antidepressants to be marketed


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

"Well im on amitriptyline(brand name elavil) and id have to say it works great for depression. If you have the type of depression where you are awake allnight obsessing about everything tricyclics are probley the best option."

I had terrible insomnia with my depressive episodes. My psychiatrist was not very helpful. I was hospitalized briefly and the nurses would come in every hour or so to do a bed check.

I was in bed. Where else would I be? While there may be a correlation between lying in bed, and sleeping, the relationship is not cause and effect. The nurses reported I was asleep,

which allowed my psychiatrist to disregard my pleas for help with my insomnia. If I had known we were playing a game, I would have wrote down every time the door cracked open so the nurse

could count bed lumps.

Anyway, around day 50 of no sleep, I realized I was dying and needed to do something for myself. I went to the library and read a few books on insomnia. One book mentioned amitriptyline

as having a hypnotic effect that sometimes helped those suffering severe insomnia. I saw my psychiatrist that week, and I had him prescribe it for me. I had my first nights sleep in 52 days

after taking it. The next time I saw my psychiatrist, I told him of the marvelous sleep inducing properties of Amitriptyline (Elavil). He assured me he knew all about it, and that he prescribed it to

several of his other patients. Funny that it never occurred for him to prescribe it for me. What I really think happened is that after I explained the success I had with Amitriptyline, he went

across the hall to discuss the issue with one of his fellow psychiatrists who then told him it was common knowledge in the industry. What an EGO!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeah it is truly shocking how much medical staff disregard what mental health patients tell them, as if they are exaggerating and lying about everything. When I first went to my GP I said that I had symptoms of 'unreality' after fainting whilst on marijuana then having a panic attack.

He then asked if I had any head injuries during that time. Well I did faint and fall backwards and must have hit my head, and then woke up with chronic neurological symptoms and neck pain for the next few days.

I know for a fact this should have been investigated further as potential Traumatic Brain Injury. But he tried to ask a leading question and said 'but you braced yourself when you fainted?' I said no and he just nodded and said 'yeah' and dismissed it.

Then saying that this can 'sometimes happen after marijuana'. I asked how long and he said 1-2 years! At that point it just boosted my anxiety through the roof which obviously worsened my symptoms.

If/when I recover from this I would very much like to be involved with the pathway used to diagnose DPD and symptoms of 'unreality' as they are very common throughout anxiety, depression and panic attacks and nobody has ever heard of it. Anyway, rant over lol

I'm glad you found help with amitriptyline. I actually do believe the tricyclics are better antidepressants, but as they are more risky for overdose medical staff are less likely to prescribe them in case the patient OD's and it comes back to a lawsuit. Imipramine has been the best drug I have tried and I have had all the other DP drugs (except naloxone/naltrexone)


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

If you have doubts about the origins of your unreality, I seriously recommend an EEG. If it is negative, you have learned a lot. My trauma at age 17 also occurred simultaneously with my 1st cannabis intoxication.

The cannabis may have triggered the seizures I experienced. The cannabis may have mitigated the seizures so I did not lose consciousness. One thing is certain....the cannabis confused the incident and

contributed to the inability of health professionals to render an appropriate diagnosis for 40 years. I was mentally ill and living in fear and ignorance from age 17 to age 57, when I discovered information

that explained everything in minute detail. I smoked the cannabis. I experienced an epigastric aura, which is a lesser seizure that announces a larger temporal lobe seizure is pending. I experienced

the temporal lobe seizure with epileptic discharges every 4 or 5 seconds for about 3 minutes. Each discharge was accompanied by dolly zoom hallucination. When they were done, so was I. I lost my emotions.

I lost my libido. I went sleepless for 2 weeks. I developed agoraphobia. I was a worst case scenario, according to the neurological texts, as my "post-ictal psychosis segued into an affective disorder of major depression". 40 years of focal temporal lobe seizures,

5 major depressive episodes, frequent ocular migraines, palatal myoclonus, depersonalization and derealization, etc. etc. If I ever do write a book, it will be titled "Bigger Fish to Fry".

That is what a neurologist told me when he diagnosed my ocular migraines. He never thought to give me an EEG. The US wasn't that interested in the subject of migraine. The British were doing more research in that area. I solved my riddle by reading British neurological texts.

Now, epilepsy clinics routinely treat migraines, as the title of a recent British research paper explains "Migraine, the Borderlands of Epilepsy".


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes I am tempted. I fainted whilst on marijuana and THEN woke up with blue lips, a drooping eyelid and a pale face (looked like a stroke). This was when I was about to vomit after eating the damn stuff so I also woke up with extreme abdominal pain.

Then half an hour after all this I had the typical panic attack. The only panic attack I've ever had. So it is a little confusing as weed was involved.

God that sounds awful, sorry to hear you went through all that. I have been fortunate never to have headaches. I am unsure about the epilipesy for me, it was something I wanted to investigate at one point and get an EEG. I think I will after I have been on Imipramine for a few months


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I should add that I did have an EEG at age 17. My mother had less than a 10th grade education. She got a GED and a job as a nurse aid at the hospital. I never met with the neurologist. My mother took the consultation

and I got the info 2nd hand. She told me my EEG was normal "with one lead off". I ask her to explain and she went on about the expense of psychiatric care and begged me not to "crack up on her". So, that began my journey.

When I got my own EEG done at age 57, the neurologist stated there were problems with my EEG.. So I said - let me guess. I have a lead off and it is the lead to my left temporal lobe. The neurologist looked at me oddly and

said...yes. So, why did my mother lie to me? My younger brother gave me the answer to that question. Shame. He overheard my mother and father discussing my EEG results at the kitchen table. My mother assumed my

brain damage was from an incident in my youth. My parents locked me in the family car while they visited someone in the hospital. I was told they would be only 15 minutes. After an hour and 45 minutes, I became worried

for my parents. I figured out how to unlock the car door and crossed the street in the dark. I was hit by a car. My head broke the car's headlight. All I remember of the incident is someone asking for a blanket for me.

I don't believe I ever received treatment for that injury because my parents were ashamed of their poor judgement in leaving me unattended in the vehicle. I was maybe 6 years old at the time. Hard to believe that incident

would sentence me to 40 years of undiagnosed mental illness. Normal with one lead off is like being a little pregnant. What did I know? And, while I was treated inappropriately by psychiatry for 30 years, I never felt

I had a "behavioral" illness. Mental illness is not misbehavior. I have no criminal record. I am an honorably discharged veteran. I worked for a living, I paid my taxes and my dues.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that. Weirdly at the same kind of age (I know I was younger than 10 anyway) my mum hit me very hard on the right side of my head. She wasn't a bad mother it was just a perfect storm of incidents and she over reacted. I flew right across the room and think I dissociated.

That as well as a very traumatic youth as well as the cannabis. And then fainting. There are so many factors to consider but I wish physical causes were ruled out. I think the 'leading centre' in London Kings college has been overtaken by the psychologist Elaine Hunter.

I was promised an MRI when I signed up for over a thousand pounds which never happened. I saw a shrink but he was quite clearly no specialist in depersonalization.

They used to do good work there objectifying dpd. Shame to see it go down the therapy route. I'm sure there are many there with physical causes, but hey as long as Elaine is getting here £200 an hour therapy going. I see right through her. She has been 'raising awareness' for it, but pushing her 'specialised therapy' that has no objective evidence backing it's efficacy. Just one women claiming it helped her intermittent symptoms. I feel the progress they made there is being ruined by her clearly myopic view of DPD purely being behavioural and thus cured by therapy. Good job she's a pschycologist then


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

"House of Cards, Psychology and Psychotherapy built on myth" by (then) Carnegie Mellon Professor Robyn Dawes is a great book that criticizes the psychology industry for what it is not.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Sounds good, will look into it.

I think it has merit to relationships and things like phobias and traumas. But with DPD physical causes have to be ruled out IMO. The symptoms are so wide and varied there has to be an objective measure. It is the only way mental health will progress as so many are misdiagnosed, and left in a box for the rest of their lives. Maybe we will see medical imaging used more often within my lifetime. I hope so


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Politics and economics have too much influence. Too many universities are charging too much and awarding too many psychology degrees. I wrote a nice letter to the first therapist who failed me, and also a nice letter to the hospital neurology department whose emergency room

and neurology department also failed me. I just want them to think of what they might have done differently to preclude sentencing someone else to 40 years of suffering.

I don't expect to hear back. They will probably refer my letter to their legal office, to make sure their is no liability for their incompetence.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

forestx5 said:


> Politics and economics have too much influence. Too many universities are charging too much and awarding too many psychology degrees. I wrote a nice letter to the first therapist who failed me, and also a nice letter to the hospital neurology department whose emergency room
> and neurology department also failed me. I just want them to think of what they might have done differently to preclude sentencing someone else to 40 years of suffering.
> I don't expect to hear back. They will probably refer my letter to their legal office, to make sure their is no liability for their incompetence.


The problem with incompetence is that it's not considered so if they are applying accepted standard procedures. As long as they do that, they are acting with competence, regardless of the consequences.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Just going to update this thread. It has been 5 weeks now and it feels as though it is starting to work it's magic. I am sleeping much better although last night I had 2 nightmares which hasn't happened before... not sure what to think of that at the moment but it doesn't bother me too much. Just prefer to have my sleep uninterrupted.

My appetite has returned in a good way as I generally don't eat enough. I usually wake up exhausted and nauseas with aches all over. I still have the aches but that seems to have improved slightly. I now always have breakfast which is a good thing. Could go hours without eating before.

In terms of DP/DR I feel there have been moments of a kind of coming together of senses. Hard to describe but it felt as though I can be aware of multiple senses at once more easily, ie my body and surroundings and sounds etc. I feel as though positive emotions are returning as well and am getting more enjoyment from things like food and films. I feel as though my DP is related to muscular tension and the freeze response and I believe Imipramine is helping with that slowly day by day I feel more relaxed generally speaking.

I would also add I am having hemp tea everyday as well a new CBD vape pen. There is approximately 1-3% CBD in hemp leaves so it is worth having a few cups a day. I also definitely notice the difference straight after having a puff on the vape pen. It relaxes me and this makes me more aware of my surroundings/body as well but the effect is more immediate and then sustained for some time. There is a study that suggests CBD works synergystically with antidepressants which I have found to be true. It is a pretty weak CBD vape as well at 100mg per 10ml of vape fluid and there are ones 5x as strong which I am looking forward to trying.

For me personally Imipramine has been the best drug of any I have tried (and I have tried a LOT including the usual modafinil, lamotrigine, escitalopram etc). I have only briefly tried a benzo which seemed to bring some relief but isn't a long term solution and made me foggy and didn't help my focus.

Imipramine really hasn't had any negative side effects for me whatsoever but I am on a relatively low dose of 100mg a day. But I am going to stick to that for the next two months as things seem to be progressing and I don't want to risk getting bad side effects.


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

thats so nice to hear and definitely a very good progress
thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I am really thinking about trying Clomipramine or this one if possible, I have seen many people experiencing benefit from it. But I am scared of weight gain


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

How are you holding up Broken?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh things seem to be slowly improving. Generally better mood, appetite and sleep which is giving me more energy as well.

Have been more productive recently and perhaps I am more aware of my surroundings as if I am more conscious if that makes sense. Which in turn makes me less anxious. Perhaps my DP has improved but not my DR. I feel more connected as if I am more aware of multiple senses as well. Seemed like before I could only keep track of one thing.

I would add I started a Cbd Vape which I think has helped my sleep and I dream a lot more. My theory is that dreaming helps you process emotions. All of them are fear based (so anxiety) where I am running or hiding from something/one.

This sounds like the road to recovery but I would also say the changes have been minor. But I wouldn't expect an overnight change and am optimistic about this medication more than any other. No emgative side effects to report. Increased appetite may be an issue for most people but I am underweight and don't have a good appetite so this is a good thing.

I am in the Dr's office now and writing this but am aware of what's being said around me more. I would be anxious before that I was so zoned out I would miss my name being called. So these are small but significant changes for me... hoping it continues with improved sleep. I would also add I have hemp leaf tea with green tea to mask the flavour a bit. Leaves do supposedly have CBD in and other cannabinoids which helps me get a good dose daily


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Good to hear  small steps to recovery!

Did it do something for your tinnitus and the crackling of your ears when dry swallowing?

I'm also curious what your DR is like.. like how does your world look? because it's the main issue for me besides a lot of physical symptoms.

And in all those years have you ever tried something that did a thing with your DR ? I tried coQ10 last week and it sure as hell made my DR worse for a little time, i felt really weird on it i can't even explain.. I'm going to try NAC and Glycine next week, i'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Weirdly my tinnitus changed for a moment last night. As with everything with DPDR it is hard to explain, but it felt like the ringing from each ear almost moved towards each other and stopped and I could hear more of what was happening around me. As well as that the DR seemed to improve for a moment. Generally things are a lot better and socialising last night was easier. Unfortunately I am very sick today with a stomach bug so that may well stall things as I probably threw up some medication

My DR is the typical 2D unreality feeling, almost like before when I had a hangover and hadnt slept. Just this groggy brainfog. It doesn't bother me really, it's mainly the hearing issues and cognitive issues. Last night my eyes really hurt and I have noticed that my pupils are generally larger than usual. Could be a sign of the imipramine affecting my HPA axis and calming my nervous system. So hopefully making my eyes/ears less hypervigilent and more capable of noticing what is happening socially rather than zoning out or being distracted by noises.

My DR has faded momentarily with alcohol and lions mane mushroom but that seemed to stop. The imipramine is helping slightly but it will take time for my amygdala etc to calm down and then other brain regions getting used to being active again. But I am positive about the progress so far


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

ali3n said:


> did imipramine help your dp?


Yeah, but at that time I wasn't DP'd 24/7. Amitryptyline got me out of that, but it's a very strong drug with STRONG sedative f/x. I was in college at the time, and people were coming up to me and asking if I needed help! LOL!

Imipramine was used by the Panic Disorder research program I was involved in at Columbia University in crazy large doses. When I told the doctor in charge that I once took 100mgs of Amitryptyline, he said, "That's nothing. We use hundreds of mgs., in some cases over a thousand!"

I thought the guy was nuts, but that's what they did. They went up to 350mgs. of imipramine before it blocked my DP panic attacks. I was skinny when I entered the study, and I wound up putting on 30lbs., so that's another difficult side effect.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh I'm on 100mg imipramine which is a relatively low dose but I feel it's affects and the side affects are tolerable. I'm happy to stay at this dose for a couple of months. I'm taking cbd vape as well which helps with depression anxiety and sleep.

I think I will wait a further 2 months and then reassess if things haven't progressed. I am hopeful so far


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thought I would update this as I know I have found it frustrating seeing promising threads that suddenly end.

I am now about 2 and a half months into taking Imipramine at 100mg with a CBD vape 3x a day. Things seem to be slowly improving, but it is hard to say. My appetite is better but oddly I haven't put on any weight (actually lost a small amount). My focus, optimism, general mood and sleep have all improved. I dream regularly, every night in fact, which was a rarity before medication.

I do think dreams are significant to process emotions and consolidate memories, as well as rest and regeneration/neurogenesis etc as dreaming is the last sleep cycle before the cycle starts again. I have been applying for jobs which has been the first time in years really and have an interview this week. This is a big step for me. Socialising is still the difficult thing but I have been making more effort to engage and seem more aware of what is happening around me.

Overall I am still optimistic. I think the 4-6 week thing for anti depressants to 'work' doesn't apply to me here. You could almost see it as years and years of untreated depression so I am expecting 3-6 months to see results. But clomipramine is one of the drugs that is said to be most effective for DPD and depersonalization disorder is even on the wikipedia page under 'medical uses', so really if your GP knows his salt this would be the first dug he puts you on. Imipramine/clomipramine also treat major depressive disorder which I suspect I have with anxiety and complex PTSD from a traumatic childhood.

I expect improvement to be minor and slow as I am essentially growing back connections to a damaged brain. I mean damaged as in from trauma and the brain is extremely plastic and can heal all kinds of physical/mental/emotional scars.

A side note on CBD, if you have anxiety/tension or difficulty sleeping I would strongly recommend it. I am going to try a full spectrum vape next that will have CBD as well as a host of other cannabinoids. Supposedly they work together to form 'the entourage effect' which makes their effects more strongly felt, and really is how nature intended it. Advances in medicine are amazing but it wants binary answers to complex things like 'why does cannabis work' and then narrows it down to THC and CBD.

There are loads of other cannabinoids as well CBC/CBG etc that are being found to have incredible effects on the bod as well. So I am looking forward to trying a full spectrum sample. Anyway, I will update here in a few weeks/when things have changed further. I am following the thread so will get notifications if anyone has any questions


----------



## Existentialist (Jul 14, 2017)

Hey broken, I've been following this thread and have been wondering if any significant changes have happened since you last checked in? I'm thinking of trying imipramine as well.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I have had no significant changes tbh since I last posted. Perhaps mood is generally better all considered but other than that nothing really. Still some people say that with meds you can wake up one day and its gone. I am going to keep taking it a few more months then will consider coming off it if nothing has improved. Will keep you updated

It is worth you trying though as many have had a good experience with it. Let us know how you get on


----------



## badsidejoe (Dec 8, 2019)

How are you doing today? Do you still take the imipramine?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Did nothing for me tbh, I thought it was helping sleep but gave nothing but bad side effects so I discontinued... supposedly there is a difference between imipramine and clomipramine but I could only get imipramine in the uk


----------



## badsidejoe (Dec 8, 2019)

Ok, thanks for your answer. All the best.


----------

